# Safety recall on Truma C type boilers



## 89682

Hi I have just noticed a safety recall warning on another website regarding truma c type boilers here's the link

http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/news/detail_en_241484.html

regards

Herman

Ps you might have to copy and paste the address into your browser


----------



## RobinHood

Needless to say, mine is one of the ones affected!

I think blissful ignorance might have been better  !

UK subscribers might find the following contact details more useful:

http://www.trumauk.com/important-information/trumatic-c-modification/


----------



## gaspode

Hi Herman

Thanks for that important information. Further to this, the Truma site advises that the affected heaters are the C3402 and C6002 types and that only heaters between certain serial number ranges are affected, see Truma site for details. I have checked our heater, which is a C3402 and find that our serial number falls just prior to the range specified. As our M/H is less than one year old I assume that the recall will probably affect fairly recent production so would advise everyone with a late model M/H to check their serial numbers ASAP. Truma give no indication as to the nature of the fault but advise that if your heater is affected you should not use it for "heating or hot water preparation" thus implying a generic safety problem.
If anyone has more information on this problem, please let us know.


----------



## quartet

Would suggest that MH owners email and try to arrange the mod at their local truma agent.
They replied to me by email within 24 hours by email and okayed the mod immediately
barry


----------



## mota-oma

Hi All, Just checked our Truma heater.....and, yes, ours is affected.!! 
(MH is 2 months old - if this helps with serial nos).

I phoned the hotline number that is given on the Truma website and spoke to Alan Jones. He checked his data base and confirmed serial numbers. He said it was fine to either return MH to dealer if they are Truma agents or if not to your local Truma dealer....AFTER a phone call to him and the agent (they also need to agree it with each other).
Alan Jones confirmed that the heater should NOT be used on gas for either water or heating until the modification has been carried out.....But it was fine to use from electric (if this applies to your version).

Apparently all MH manufacturers and dealers will be contacting affected purchasers....but it sounds as if it could take a while as the dealers are still waiting for info.

I have contacted our dealer (luckily they are Truma agents ) and they are going to call me back after further phone calls to Truma. If there is any further news i will keep you updated.

Just shows how helpful & informative this site is.....we should have been away next weekend.....no hook-up, just gas !!!! Thanks guys and gals.

Mary


----------



## Pusser

I phoned up anyway and my number is way out the frame. But thanks for info as I could have easily blown myself up and had to write another silly story.


----------



## 88781

Helpful list of the Truma dealer network can be found here (TrumaUK)

http://www.trumauk.com/uk-service/

Click on the county links to find a service centre near you. :wink:

Regards M&D


----------



## tramp

*truma fault*

hi all,
apparently the lid that covers the boiler in the van is the fault, to be precise the glue/sealent is getting hot and melting causing a fire hazard.

tramp


----------



## 93001

*Truma Heaters*

Unfortunately my heater is affected.

"Truma give no indication as to the nature of the fault but advise that if your heater is affected you should not use it for "heating or hot water preparation" thus implying a generic safety problem. "

The nature of the fault is that the heater gets extremely hot on top and smells fumey (reminiscent of burnt paint). Mine only seems to be affected when you switch it to hot water only. My dealer informs me that in severe cases the plastic/foam top has completely melted.

Mine was a brand new camper and the Truma instructions didn't help when they say the heater may smell with the first few uses. I was highly suspicious of this fumey smell and only had the heater on for a very short period before switching it off again. After using the heater 4 or 5 times, I'd already made my mind up to take it back to the dealer when I got their recall letter. I wasn't at all surprised at this recall.

The modification takes about 10 minutes and includes fitting a new heat shield (Beam me up Scotty!) and a new fan housing.

For clarification the following Truma heaters are affected:

Models : C3402 C4002 C6002 including EL Versions

Serial Numbers:

*C xxxxx-x-16 255 001 *to *C xxxxx-x-17 159 000*

Model: C 6002 EH

Serial Numbers:

*C xxxxx-x-15 329 001 *to *C xxxxx-x-17 159 000*

The heaters were installed in vehicles with registartion date as of 12/2004
DO NOT USE IT IF YOURS IS AFFECTED

*If in any doubt *as to whether your heater is affected I would advise you ring Alan Jones (Truma) on 01283 586099 or e-mail [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Suenliam

Yet another benefit of being a members here. Our boiler seems to be in the series affected and we are doing an overnight tomorrow. Could have been a nasty experience and inconvenient and expensive. Good job we are booked into a site and as the weather is so warm (even here in Scotland!) we won't need the central heating. No recalls on the air conditioning I hope :lol: 
Will phone Alan Jones when we get back. Luckily a Trauma agent in our home town - all seems a bit too good to be true  

Sue


----------



## Telbell

Another criteria seems to be whether the model has electric capability (EL) or not. As mine has, it doesn't come within the number range shown on the above message. Mine was registered May 05.


----------



## SidT

Took my MH to Barrons today for some faults to be corrected including a very strong smell of burning to which they said this is normal?? and my boiler serial number is not included. Having read the above posts I will check the serial number myself.
Cheers Sid


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Being a 99 model, ours won't be affected, (but will check numbers anyway), however it still gives off a strange smell every time it fires up.

J & R


----------



## cabby

well I have emailed Alan Jones and had no reply,nearly a week now.also tried phoning but am getting no reply. If he is reading this site email me back.


----------



## trevorf

Phew, were are lucky, have the C3402 model but serial number just a couple of dozen short of the ones affected. 
 

Trevor


----------



## exmusso

*Truma Combi Boiler Recall*

Hi all,

After confirming that my Rimor Sailer boiler was one of those affected, I contacted Truma to find out who could carry out the recall locally. Turns out it could be September for anyone in NE Scotland.

I spoke to Alan Jones who gave gave me the names of some more agents further afield to try but no joy (Campbells Caravans at Preston weren't even aware of the recall!!) and eventually arranged to go to Truma Derby to get sorted out.

Truma (dealt with Andy) did the biz in about 15 mins and were very efficient.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## cabby

yipee, i can carry on using our van,managed to finally get through to Trauma.ours is outside the problem ones.the smells we get are due to the newness (love that word)  :roll: also found out that the 230v is not a real heater just a jacket that has an element inside.which is why they recommend running on the combined gas and 230v setting.why do they not make larger hot tanks.


----------



## Telbell

Why run with gas and elec?? We have the electric element (I think they called it a collar) but when on EHU have only used the elec switch and it's worked perfectly (the 6002 I think)


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Ours is a truma EH model and is in line for the modification at B/Hs newark next week, can anyone tell me why we do not blown cold air from these units. Forgot to ask truma when i called them.

I agree with cabby our heating is crap on 240v, not looking forward to keeping warm in Spain this coming winter.


Bob


----------



## dwwwuk

I've got my Bessacarr E795 (March 06) booked into Barrons on 22nd August as my serial number is affected. Has anyone had the modification performed as yet and if so, has it removed the burning smell?

I reported the burning smell when I booked it in a couple of months ago for some other minor niggles and the guy asked if flames or smoke were coming out - I said not and he said it should be ok.

I have always been concerned about things which smell of burning on two counts, safety, and secondly all electronics work on smoke, as once you have let the smoke out, they generally don't work anymore 

David.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Yes done at brownhills newark last week and the heat in the cupboard has gone as well as the smell of burning, now working fine.

Bob


----------



## j50jwr

Hi there,
Had mine done at a local caravan dealer today, it took an hour, as Rapido had done their best to hide the heater away under the Kitchen unit!
Mine has also always run hot with a smell of hot wood, but Truma said this is normal when I phoned them about the recall. I've fitted an small air vent in the cupboard front to let the heat out a bit.

I haven't heard anything from Rapido / Brownhills about the recall so I guess its a good job we buy magazines and have this Web site to inform us

John


----------



## SidT

Hi Cabby. We have the same problem. we can't use the boiler for too long because of the smell. our serial number is outside the ones Truma quote so they don't want to know. We were told it was "newness" but we have used the boiler a few times and it is still the same.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88742

Our's fell within the range (Only just) so rang Truma to be told that it was O.K.


----------



## JayJay

Apoligise in advance. This is my first post. Could you please inform everyone that the problem with the TRUMA Heater is not confined to the serial no.s identified. I have just had my heater modified this week. It has taken two years of complaints before anything was done. My van was built March 04.


----------



## StAubyns

In Practical Motorhome January 2007 there is a full page ad by Truma 
headed "Important Safety Notice Motorhome Owners"

Trumatic C series heater and the warning is based on the lettering on the Heater Control Panel.

Models affected are 

C6002 EH, from 04/2005
Trumatic C3402, C4002,C6002 as of 10/2005
Trumatic C 3402 EL, 4002EL, 6002EL as of 10/2005

Hotline number 01283 586099

regards

Geoff


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 

Does anyone know exactly what is wrong with the Truma units that have been recalled, and what problems would/may evolve if the modification isn't carried out ? as i have looked everywhere and cannot find any meantion of the ACTUAL reason for the recall.

Brian


----------



## Don_Madge

Enodreven said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what is wrong with the Truma units that have been recalled, and what problems would/may evolve if the modification isn't carried out ? as i have looked everywhere and cannot find any meantion of the ACTUAL reason for the recall.
> 
> Brian


Brian,

If you don't get a reply here  I know somebody who had the mod done, I'll ask them.

Don


----------



## sergeant

Hi all, the mod is a change of the blower housing as the original has a plastic edge touching the aluminium which is a lot hotter & therefore could melt the plastic. The modified ones we are fitting have a stainless steel protector plate fitted to stop the problem, Steve


----------



## Don_Madge

If you have had your Truma Combi boiler modified you might be interested in the following mail I received from a friend.

“You may remember me asking you about warranty extensions relating to 'modified' Combi heaters. My own heater was modified at the end of September and, as I'd heard nothing subsequently about its warranty being extended, I phoned Truma(UK).

I was told that the warranty of all modified Combi heaters will be extended by 6 months. I got the impression however that the certificate that confirms this might not be issued automatically and, unless one asks Truma for it, one might not get it.

I'd suggest to anyone whose heater was modified a fair while ago and still hasn't got a warranty-extension certificate that they contact Truma(UK) and ask for it. I provided my name and address, the name of the dealer who modified the heater, the date the modification was made and the heater's serial number. Irritatingly, the certificate itself just states that the heater's warranty period has been extended by 6 months but doesn't give the actual date when the revised warranty period ends. Pity that, as it would have revealed the warranty information that's already recorded on Truma's database and might have prevented future argument regarding an under-warranty claim.”

Regards

Don


----------



## LPDrifter

Yes, thanks for posting this information.

My motorhome ( an Early 2006 Dethleffs) also has a boiler/heater that contains a serial number in that range.
I don't see that Trumo have an agent in Ireland, so back to my own dealer next week. 

Have to say I hadn't noticed anything unusual and the boiler / heater seemed to work fine.

Drifter


----------



## LPDrifter

LPDrifter said:


> Yes, thanks for posting this information.
> 
> My motorhome ( an Early 2006 Dethleffs) also has a boiler/heater that contains a serial number in that range.
> I don't see that Trumo have an agent in Ireland, so back to my own dealer next week.
> 
> Have to say I hadn't noticed anything unusual and the boiler / heater seemed to work fine.
> 
> Drifter


Whoops, there is a line in that re-call warning which says .........

Note: All heaters tagged with the sticker "Truma checked" are not affected by the modification action.

I just checked again and the heater is tagged with the requisite sticker, so I guess I'm OK


----------



## 100547

hi all,have just read through this post and im concerned that my mh may be affected its 6 months old,the problem is where would the serial no be located, as the boiler is under the fixed rear bed with only an inspection hole big enough to get your hand in to reset the dump valve,will i have to dismantle the whole of the bed area to get to the boiler?or would the info be anywhere else,cheers astra.


----------



## 2kias

LPDrifter said:


> LPDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks for posting this information.
> 
> My motorhome ( an Early 2006 Dethleffs) also has a boiler/heater that contains a serial number in that range.
> I don't see that Trumo have an agent in Ireland, so back to my own dealer next week.
> 
> Have to say I hadn't noticed anything unusual and the boiler / heater seemed to work fine.
> 
> Drifter
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, there is a line in that re-call warning which says .........
> 
> Note: All heaters tagged with the sticker "Truma checked" are not affected by the modification action.
> 
> I just checked again and the heater is tagged with the requisite sticker, so I guess I'm OK
Click to expand...

Ours is a new MH and I rang Truma to check. I gave them the serial number and they said it did fall into the category but did it have a 'Truma checked' label on it. It does have one but I am not convinced that 
a) it has been done and 
b) if it has then why do we still get burning smells. I was also told it was the newness.
The unit is under the bed and gets very very hot. It only has a 2" vent hole in the floor so must be struggling to get air. Looking at putting a larger vent in.


----------



## fatwallet

*truma heaters*

:lol:


----------



## shortcircuit

2kias

Why do you think the hole is to small?

Before you go bashing holes, speak to your dealer.

Converters will have detailed fitting instructions and technical back-up as to how heaters are installed. Incorrect fitting would make them liable.


----------



## fatwallet

*truma heaters*

we phoned truma at uttoxeter for a appointment to have our boiler modified it took 2 hours to do as they removed the boiler completely and replaced the top to metal instead of plastic . they made a very tidy job cleaned up properly and attached a sticker saying modified. first class service and i know it has being done correctly. len


----------



## 2kias

shortcircuit said:


> 2kias
> 
> Why do you think the hole is to small?
> 
> Before you go bashing holes, speak to your dealer.
> 
> Converters will have detailed fitting instructions and technical back-up as to how heaters are installed. Incorrect fitting would make them liable.


There is no other way that air can get in. If we leave the cupboard doors open under the bed the heat is dissipated into the van and the smell goes. I think it needs a vent to the outside somehow. You have more confidence in the convertors than I do!


----------



## shortcircuit

2kias

Have you discussed the problem with your dealer?

You should also consider your warranty, if its a new vehicle, before you bash holes. 

With confidence, you have to put your trust somewhere or else you will end up a hermit.


----------



## exmusso

*Truma Boiler Label*



astra said:


> hi all,have just read through this post and im concerned that my mh may be affected its 6 months old,the problem is where would the serial no be located, as the boiler is under the fixed rear bed with only an inspection hole big enough to get your hand in to reset the dump valve,will i have to dismantle the whole of the bed area to get to the boiler?or would the info be anywhere else,cheers astra.


Hi Astra,

I also have a Rimor but boiler fitted below wardrobe. I managed to get a digital camera in gap and after a few attempts managed to get a decent shot which showed the label and serial number.

Hope this helps,
Alan


----------



## 100547

hi exmusso, what a great idea i'd never have thought of that in a miilion years,thanks for the advice i'll giveit a go, cheers astra.


----------



## rossoandy

*truma recall*

Dream on!! about ten minutes to do recall!!!!

Time to do the recall depends on the heaters access/instalation!

If the heater was out on a bench I reckon you would need 20 minutes at best!

So when your dealer says he needs van for several hours dont be surprised.

Remember it may need gas pressure test after too which takes time to do.

Still, better than a smelly heater that might in extreme case catch fire..

Happy camping!


----------



## sergeant

Hi 2Kias, I can assure you if it has a sticker then it has been done as Truma only supply one sticker per modified part. The unit takes the air it needs from outside the van & NOT through the hole in the floor. That is a gas drop hole only for safety purposes. The unit does NOT need extra ventilation, Steve


----------



## 105526

hi, i've not had my camper very long and am still learning whats what, just checked what i think is my boiler and its Fabr Nr is US103-14231099, is this ok? is it american? anyone got \ bigger picture of the boiler so i know im checking the right bit of kit
yours dumbly
karl
thanks


----------

